# MTB - Bradley Palmer State Park



## rocojerry (Apr 16, 2012)

First MTB tr ever here on AZ--

I was looking for some trails around the local bike shop (biketops) where I want to demo a 29er, maybe a Kona or Giant.  Unfortunately, they don't seem to be open on Sunday's---  I'm not sure about Saturdays, nothing on their website or phone voicemail when I called...  not quite sure whats up with that...  I would assume that most folks that can afford a new bike these days predominantly work M-F ....

So there were a few options for trails, but Bradley Palmer (I keep thinking about Arnold P) seemed to offer some easy trails for my folks (they were on a tandem Trek), and some more challenging trails to at least try out the bike on some climbs...  this trip I was on my older Giant Yukon and she held it together for the most part alright.






My first time there, not a bad park for begginner MTB's, but in general not sure I'll go back unless I'm with my wife or folks again...  or that bike shop is open and I can shoot over there for a quick test drive.

Website

I have a few pics, but nothing really that great aside from the Ipswich river shots...  





I started with some brief learning what the trail symbols on the maps meant, paved, double carriage, hiking trail, accessible -- the paved and handicap accessible trails(smooth gravel) were the smoothest and great for my folks.





Other trails had obvious signs of horseback riding, and ruts to go along with it.  Some of the area had a nice grassy Windows XP background grassy field feel -- with some trails that provided some rocks and stumps.  We circled the perimeter of the park, and then started inner circles and cuts through the middle. Between 36/42 and around 48 offered the best ascents/descents of the afternoon--
Trail map

Ended the day with a visit to the Clam Box in Ipswich!  Nothing like burning calories then getting some fried goodness to undo the workout.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 17, 2012)

Added some color.  Spotted a blue heron fishing in the top one--


----------

